# Growling problem with crate



## Brown4401 (Mar 14, 2016)

My husband and I have a 7 month old female German shepherd. We also have a 9 month old golden retriever and a 3 month old miniature dauchshund. They are all crate trained, so they each have their own crates. Millie, our German Shepherd, will sit in her crate all day if we don't make her get out. It's like she is guarding it. Any time our miniature dauchshund walks by it, Millie growls at her, and sometimes barks as well, but when our golden retriever walks by we don't hear a peep out of her. Then, when I go to Millie's crate and ask her to get out so I can shut it and her not get back in it, she growls at me, but eventually gets out. When my husband asks her to get out, she doesn't growl at him. When we close the crate, she sits outside it and guards it. I usually try to move their crates to a separate room during the day so she won't sit there and guard it all day. I guess my question is, why is she so aggressive towards me and our miniature dauchshund? And how can we fix this problem? We have a baby on the way and we don't want to have an aggressive dog in the house. We love her and would never think of getting rid of her, we just need to know how to correct her behavior.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm afraid your situation is alot more serious than "help me leash train" or "help me potty train". It is absolutely necessary for you to get a trainer to come and help you. And I don't mean a Petsmart trainer, no offense to any of them, I mean a behaviorist who has experience with GSDs.

She is resource guarding her crate against your and your younger pup. If you don't get this resolved it is so possible for a crawling baby to be injured. I don't mean to scare you but I feel this is a serious issue that needs to be addressed now.

If you will list your location maybe some of the other board members can recommend someone in your area who can help you.


----------



## Brown4401 (Mar 14, 2016)

That's the only time she ever growls at me or our little pup. When she's out of her crate, she's playful with the little one and comes to me for petting and kisses. It's only when we are near her bed where she acts territorial. If she's sitting outside her crate and I come to her to pet her, she's fine. It's only when I try to get her out. My husband says I need to let her know I'm more dominant than her since they're dogs who like to show dominance, but she listens to me every other time I tell her to do something, so I don't feel like that's the problem. It's super frustrating. I told my husband we might should try a trainer if we can't get this resolved because right now I would not trust her around our baby.


----------



## Brown4401 (Mar 14, 2016)

Millie is also very good with people, walks well on her leash, and is all around a great dog besides the crate problem. She knows basic commands as well. At first I just felt like she was being stubborn, but now I know it's a real problem.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

She is guarding her territory, her crate. Resource guarding comes in many forms, do a forum search about it and read up. I'm not meaning to criticize, but you have 3 puppies at home and a baby on the way. This is going to be so much for you to deal with, most people on this forum will not even raise 2 puppies at the same time.

The growling is a warning to back off from her place. If you don't get this corrected by some professional help it can turn disastrous. I can only tell you what it sounds like, the same as anyone else here on the forum, but I can't give you advice about this because it is so serious.

A good trainer will want to put their eyes on your dog in your home under these circumstances before coming up with a plan for you.

It's kinda early for other forum members but maybe someone else will chime in later.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What are the sexes of the other two dogs? Why have 3 puppies when you are expecting a baby? Sorry, don't mean to offend but that is an obvious question. You are setting yourself up for trouble with this scenario. 

I agree with Rosy about the trainer, but I think this is just one of many problems that can arise with 3 puppies. They will at sometime start fighting for rank, so in one sense your husband is correct. But think of it as leadership not dominance. It isn't forced on them, but you earn it. That means that you and your husband need to start working with these puppies one on one. If you just throw them together you are asking for a lot of trouble down the line as they naturally start focusing on each other more than you. 

Guess I'm saying you and your husband have MUCH MUCH work in front of you and that, IMHO, will detract from raising a baby. Important point to consider in my book.


----------



## Brown4401 (Mar 14, 2016)

We already had the puppies so we are not going to give them up just because we are having a baby. They all get along just fine and are very good dogs besides this crate issue. So downing us because we have three dogs is not why I posted on here asking my question. So I do appreciate the advice about the training. They all like each other, that's not the problem. I'll just look into more professional help. Thanks.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Brown4401, it's great that you're working on this issue while your pup is still young. I'm also glad that you are willing to ask a professional trainer for help. I definitely agree with those who say that a trainer is necessary--especially with a new baby on the way. 

I'm not a trainer, just a pet-owner who has raised and lived with GSDs for a while. You might want to do a search on the training technique "Nothing in life is free." 

Sounds like she has a lot of good habits, outside of the crate issue. Who has been her primary trainer? If you start taking over some of the training duties that might help you establish more leadership--(as long as it is safe for you to do so. I don't know how aggressive she is with you, which is where a professional can help). Has she been enrolled in a basic obedience class? Is she getting enough exercise? How long is she crated?

If this were my dog I might try to teach her some impulse control around the crate. For instance, teaching her to "wait" before entering the crate, and likewise to "wait" before bolting out of the crate when you release her. Again, I'm not a trainer, and I don't want you to get bit, so let a professional help.

Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

My evaluation would be that your GSD is going through an insecure period. She likes to be in the crate because it feels safe. She also will defend it against the other dogs--not only is it her personal safe space, but she is "cornered" in there and defense is all that's left. (LOTS of dogs growl over their crate but don't aggress over anything else, and are perfectly submissive and obedient otherwise. We have a half-Rottie like that here.)

You can test this by not making eye contact or leaning over her when you want her out of the crate. Approach her sideways, lure her out, and when she comes out, make it very clear what she should be doing. (That would be a good time to practice some obedience commands, in exchange for treats, to build her confidence.) If that stops the growling, a really good booklet to read would be Turid Rugaas' "On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals". I'd also let her use the crate as much as she needs to right now...while also working on confidence-building exercises and (although it sounds counter-intuitive) a No Free Lunch/NILIF program.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Also, it might be helpful to find out why she feels so safe and secure in her crate and doesn't want to leave it? Do you think she feels confident/safe outside of the crate? Do you think she is in pain?

(Solo posted at the same time as I typed this...or I wouldn't have posted again. What Solo said).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is a nightmare. Three dogs under 1 yo. And "they get along fine" Sure. For now. 
I wish the OP were making this insane situation up. (new member, only posts on this thread, no intro outside of this thread. Absurd situation 9 mo, 7 mo, 3 mo -- what rescue would place pups like this? What breeder would sell into a situaiton like this?) Maybe my wishes have come true.


----------

